# caught my very first limit of steelhead



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

never been steelhead fishing before went to ashtabula there was 3 of us there and we all got our limits and missed a whole lot more. it was a blast i think i am addicted to steelhead fishing.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to the obsession.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

awesome. congrats!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

congrats on the very fresh fish.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like there was a fresh run of jacks. Nice


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice work!!! Well welcome to the sickness. Hope the wife /girlfriend will understand lol


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you everybody i had a great time it was a blast.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

fredg53 said:


> Nice work!!! Well welcome to the sickness. Hope the wife /girlfriend will understand lol



Haha! They never understand how we can torture ourselves in the freezing cold for hours to catch "stupid steelhead" instead of being at home. I question it myself sometimes...then I wake up at 6 am and sneak out like a high school kid.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice job,, the addiction has struck yet another fisherman,,,,,


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

And there is NO CURE


Golden1 said:


> Nice job,, the addiction has struck yet another fisherman,,,,,




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

and thats the beautiful thing about it NO CURE I love it!!!!!!! can't wait to get my next limit.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Even if don't limit out.... Wow, being in nature for few hours! It's wonderful!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

you are exactly right the hear of the birds chirping sound of water it is a very relaxing environment i love.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Curious, do the young, fresh jacks taste like your typical rainbow trout? I catch & release 99% of the time, just wondering if they taste good. I know the mature ones & the ones that have started to change color apparently don't.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have no clue i haven't ate mine yet


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

congrats on your catch, and welcome to the addiction. if you havent eaten them yet, try grilling them. brush on some melted butter with lemon juice, thyme and tarragon. also make sure you remove the dark line going down the side. smoking them is really good too. they are much better than people will lead you to believe


----------

